# Winamp in WoW mit TS automatisch leiser



## Natheedo (17. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich hab mir sagen lassen das es ein Tool oder Addon für WoW gibt das die Musik von Winamp automatisch für die Zeit leiser macht wenn jemand im TS was sagt und genauso umgekehrt.

Kann mir jemand helfen und mir sagen wie das heißt ?

Natheedo


----------



## kanly (18. Februar 2007)

dazu brauchts kein wow addon das ganze nennt sich tsamp 

da wohnt das


----------

